# Gunsmith For Trigger Job On Browning BL-22???



## Niner (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking for a smith that can do a good trigger job on a Browning BL-22.
Nice little rifle and pretty accurate, but the trigger pull is awful.


----------



## state159 (Jun 1, 2013)

I took my Browning take down .22 to a gunsmith once for a trigger job. He shot it, measured the pull at 3.5 lbs. and advised me not to mess with it. The problem was and is a long, creeping pull. The lever action may be different though.


----------



## Niner (Jun 1, 2013)

I measured it some time back.  Seems like it was about 4.5. or 5 pounds if I remember correctly.  No creep to speak of.  It's no really all that bad, but Mr. Squirrel has to be standing dead still for a few seconds  before I can take the shot.  I'd like to have it about 3# though.


----------



## state159 (Jun 2, 2013)

Check out this website along with the testimonials. http://www.rockridgegunworks.com/index.html


----------



## Gordief (Jun 3, 2013)

cprifles.com


----------



## Bigbird2000 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've posted this same message on another forum, but it seems appropriate to repeat it here.

I, too, have a BL-22 Gr2 and struggled with the heavy trigger pull. It definitely affected my accuracy (about 3" grouping at 50 yds). I think I may have found a solution that might work for others, too. I noticed that the pivot point for the trigger is the pin in the trigger that rotates in a hole in the lever, just above the trigger. With the straight stock, the normal position of my trigger finger was about 45 degrees from horizontal and I was pulling the trigger in a line only slightly below the trigger's pivot point. It took a lot of force and threw off my aim significantly. I also noticed it only took a normal amount of force (3-4 lbs) to pull the trigger straight back. As an experiment, I carved a small piece of wood that I glued into the trigger with contact cement. I carved the wood so my trigger finger pulled near the tip of the trigger while also sliding in contact with the lever/trigger guard. The line of pull was a lot farther from the trigger's pivot point and the trigger pull was much less. I am now shooting within a 1" circle at 50 yards. I also tried shooting with my fingers around the bottom of the lever instead of through the lever opening. This made my trigger finger more horizontal and reduced the trigger pull even more. How to make this modification more permanent is my only remaining problem now. I am really pleased with the rifle now and like it better than any I have ever owned or used.


----------

